# Eggs



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

Eggs are OK for dogs, right? Tetley _loves _hard boiled eggs. I have been removing the egg from the shell for her. 

I thought I better make sure she can eat them. She is hoping you say yes...


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

yes but why remove the shell? some get whole egg, not cooked with shell


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

The shell is the best part!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eggs are great! Unless you knew there was a need for more calcium in the diet, which is what an eggshell provides, I would not feed it.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_Wyes but why remove the shell? some get whole egg, not cooked with shell


Really?? Sweet! I didn't want the shell to hurt her gums, but if it's OK, it will make my life easier! Thanks!

I will still peel them for doggie camp days. They already think Tetley's snacks are "weird" because they are never kibble. Last week they called me to make sure carrots were really hers and not mine. They thought I got the bags mixed up. Silly people...


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I only do eggs a couple times a week, leave the shell. I grind the whole thing up in the food processor, Amaruq gives Jethro his whole and raw, lol.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Raw WHOLE eggs or cooked eggs are fine to feed to dogs.

And unless you really grind up the egg shells they won't get much calcium from them so it's not a worry.


----------



## maxsmom1229 (Apr 12, 2007)

i crack it raw and leave the shell in their kibble. the only reason i dont give it whole is because they think its fun to run around the house with them and crack them on my couch


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

eeewwwww


----------



## maxsmom1229 (Apr 12, 2007)

exactly...and if they are sneaky enough to get away from their bowls with it, ill catch them instinctively yell then it goes all over the floor....i guess thats easier clean up then micro suede. thats why i do the work for them. unless its a hardcooked egg then i dont mind if they play with them a bit


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

Ours love whole eggs as well. They seem to like shell best, but we also have to watch and make sure they don't take the shells as a couch/TV snack!


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

I just hand them each a whole uncooked egg from time to time.
The first time was hilarious because they weren't quite sure how to get it open...LOL


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Does raw egg white consumption not cause biotin deficiency in dogs the way it does in people? 

Unless there's some difference in body chemistry, I'd limit raw egg white consumption to the occasional treat. I think it takes a fair amount and/or consumption over a long time period, but for a smaller dog a little could add up quickly. It shouldn't be any issue with cooked eggs or raw egg yolks though.


----------



## BMORTS (Jun 29, 2008)

I just heard now you should not give your dogs raw eggs because of salmonela (sp). Probably another BS fact to make you not feed your dog eggs, I give my dog an egg every week raw she has not been sick or anything because of it. How do you others feel about this finding?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

My understanding is that dogs are far less susceptable to salmonella than people are. 

However, a biotin deficiency isn't going to be obvious, at least not until it's pretty severe, so that would worry me more unless, like I say, there's some chemistry difference where the stuff in raw egg whites doesn't have the same effect in dogs that it does in people.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BMORTSI just heard now you should not give your dogs raw eggs because of salmonela (sp). Probably another BS fact to make you not feed your dog eggs, I give my dog an egg every week raw she has not been sick or anything because of it. How do you others feel about this finding?


i've been giving my dogs eggs for years (as in 10+) with no problems. only in the last few years did i start handing them over whole with the shells. they get them about twice a week.


----------



## maxsmom1229 (Apr 12, 2007)

yes i just wanted to add my dogs only get raw eggs 2-3 times a week. not everyday.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

How much do they weigh? I would still think that could be dangerous for a small dog or puppy but for an adult GSD, maybe not. I think the dose to cause observable damage in humans is pretty high but I think there's also a cumulative effect of doing it over time.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

Mine get an egg every couple of weeks, all of my doggies are over 55lbs.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

The pups get a raw egg, either one halfed or one each complete with shell, about once a week with their morning kibble. 

Sometimes I give Anna a while raw egg, but we give this to her outside...it takes her a while to crack it, then she loves to slurp it out. It's the little things!


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: pupresqDoes raw egg white consumption not cause biotin deficiency in dogs the way it does in people?
> 
> Unless there's some difference in body chemistry, I'd limit raw egg white consumption to the occasional treat. I think it takes a fair amount and/or consumption over a long time period, but for a smaller dog a little could add up quickly. It shouldn't be any issue with cooked eggs or raw egg yolks though.


My understanding -- and PLEASE correct me if I'm wrong -- is that while egg white does have avidin (which can bind to and prevent the absorption of biotin), egg yolk has TONS of biotin, thereby neutralizing the effects of the avidin in the egg whites. It's best, therefore, to feed the WHOLE raw egg (or cook the egg white which will also neutralize the avidin) for balance. Feeding exclusively or mostly raw egg whites rather than whole eggs might lead to a biotin deficiency.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: pupresqDoes raw egg white consumption not cause biotin deficiency in dogs the way it does in people?


Yes, that's why I stressed WHOLE eggs - as in the white and yolk.

As Rhena said, yolk has the biotin.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My dogs love eggs, but they won't eat the shells. Since I eat a lot of egg whites (cooked) they get to enjoy the yolks plus whole eggs and hard boiled eggs. I feed at least 7 eggs per week per dog and have for over 20 years (even when I fed kibble).


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

OK, so I tried to give her the whole egg (with shell). She was like, "What is this mom??" She carried it over to her crate and pawed it. Then she brought it back to me. I think she thought I forgot to take the shell off. As soon as she heard me crack it on the counter to remove the shell she got all excited. She gobbled it right away. 

Maybe she isn't ready for shells yet.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Ours get whole raw eggs, shells and all, a couple times a week. We smash the eggs open before feeding, never feed them unbroken or else I'm afraid we'd likely have dogs carrying them around or playing with them rather than eating them. We have 1 dog who eats her shells half the time, the other half the time she leaves perfectly cleaned shells in her bowl. The others scarf them down shells and all.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: NC_PetMommaOK, so I tried to give her the whole egg (with shell). She was like, "What is this mom??" She carried it over to her crate and pawed it. Then she brought it back to me. I think she thought I forgot to take the shell off.


Take her and the egg outside, poke a small hole in one end of the egg and give it to her. The shell has not scent to it so she didn't identify it as food. Once you put the hole in the end she will smell the actual egg inside and should go for it!


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

After I crack the egg open in their bowls, I cut up the shell with scissors into very small "strips". Then, because they weren't eating them in the past, I cover the shells with a little yougurt and (here's the "Piece de la resistance")smelly mackeral juice. They love them that way. I like to think that I am serving them fish and eggs for breakfast because I always used to like that myself (fresh trout and eggs, yummie) when we used to go camping.
Like someone said, "its the little things!"


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Your recipe is enough to make me barf!! What our dogs will eat...LOL


----------

